# Puppia Soft Harness Recall



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

FYI--I turned on the news just as they were ending this story. Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I haven't heard anything and there's nothing coming up on Google news either.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from Golly Gear that had a tiny bit about this. I tried to copy it here. Basically, it says that the Puppia buckles may be faulty.

"Puppia Soft Harness Recall
Our customers have let us know that some recent Puppia Soft Harnesses have faulty buckles. If you purchased your dog's Soft Harness from Golly Gear within the last six months and you're having trouble with the buckle, we are offering a free replacement of your Soft Harness. Just mail your harness back to us via 1st Class Mail. Please include a note with your name, address, and the approximate date of purchase. We will replace the harness and reimburse you for the cost of sending it back to us. Although the manufacturer has not issued a recall, we want to ensure that our customers have only the best!"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Sally! I hadn't heard a thing and just recently got a new Puppia harness off eBay. I haven't even used it yet and I'm sure I can't get a free replacement but at least I'm forwarned to watch the buckle.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My puppia harness that I bought from Amazon has a broken buckle. I've only had it for about 6 weeks. Should I try to return it to the manufacturer or contact Amazon?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> My puppia harness that I bought from Amazon has a broken buckle. I've only had it for about 6 weeks. Should I try to return it to the manufacturer or contact Amazon?


I would try both! Good luck!


----------

